# "50 Greatest Cameras of All Time"



## MrLogic (Aug 13, 2010)

OF ALL TIME. As Kanye would say.

50 Greatest Cameras of All Time



:thumbdown:


----------



## usayit (Aug 13, 2010)

Haven't read through the whole thing but they seem to be missing the point...

* Minolta 7000.  The first integrated 35mm AF and motor advanced SLR
* Leica M3 is missing off the list which had far more impact than the M4
* (mentioned in the comment section) the Spotmatic.
* They didn't list the Minolta 7000 but they listed the Pentax ME-F which was prior to the 7000 but an utter failure.

From the digital side of things

* They didn't list a single G-series Canon which for years was the only single choice in a high-end P&S.  That market practically died off and only recently has started to return.  THe G-series was the only one that consistently showed presence.  IIRC, they are on the 9th generation.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 13, 2010)

I have 4 of them so far (24, 21, 9, 1), with a few of the others on my "watch for" list.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 13, 2010)

Not a bad list, though dont agree compleatly with it.  I agree with Usayit that the Minolta 7000 should of made the list with easy instead we have cameras like Sony a900. I mean C'mon, that camera has no reason to be anywhere on a top 500 list let alone top 50. I may of missed it but did not see the Canon AE-1 program which was and still is a much loved camera. I glad to see Polaroid SX70 to make the list but there could easily be a few more from them on this list so overall im 50/50 on it


----------



## usayit (Aug 13, 2010)

also,

I could understand the Canon 5D ("affordable full frame" + high ISO capabilities)
Maybe.... just maybe...  Canon 5D MII (video capabilities)
but the 7D as well?   B.S.  It might be a good camera but 1) its new and this is an "all time list" 2) nothing really sets it apart as "an all time greatest".  All the description really says is that it is lower priced compared to the 5D MII.   Big deal.  

Another that bugs me...

Olympus E-P1....  It wasn't the first at anything and really not the greatest.  The Panasonic G1 was arguably superior AND sported probably the first successful implementation of a usable EVF.  The G1 was also the first.  E-P1 was short lived and replaced by the E-P2 for good reason.  The description basically said it looks pretty and it is retro.   

I'm on the fence with this thought.. but I was also thinking the Epson R-D1.   It melded "old" and "new" (and quirky).  It was the first digital rangefinder.  

They listed the M9 but they couldn't seem to describe why....


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 13, 2010)

They probably wanted to make sure they fit every prosumer & pro camera from Canon & Nikon on that list so that they didn't lose any advertising.


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 13, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> They probably wanted to make sure they fit every prosumer & pro camera from Canon & Nikon on that list so that they didn't lose any advertising.



Of course. These lists are meaningless. They take about an hour or 2 to produce while 4 guys sit around and say "I'll put this camera at #23 and you put my camera at #35." I've heard ex journalists discuss making these top ## lists before.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 13, 2010)

No Alpa? No Contarex? No Nikkormat? No Canon AE-1?

Hilarious list....


----------



## Dao (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought those Polaroid instant camera like SX-70 or 600 will make it to the list together with Holga  (or Dana).   But now only Holga.


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 13, 2010)

That's a good list. Glad to see that my Nikon and Canon both made it to that list.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 13, 2010)

smokinphoto said:


> That's a good list. Glad to see that my Nikon and Canon both made it to that list.


Good because the 50 best cameras of all time are on it, or good because two cameras you own are on it?

Not really sure who made this list or why, but there seems to be a few cameras missing that I think ought to be on the 'top 50'...

Numerous typos too...  "*9* Nikon *FIntroduced* in 1959 and an instant classic, the Nikon F", just one example - almost every 'place' had one...

Poorly written/edited article...


----------



## table1349 (Aug 13, 2010)

Interesting read, however, with out this as #1, since it was #1, all the rest would be moot. http://gadgetophilia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/the-first-camera.jpg

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 13, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Interesting read, however, with out this as #1, since it was #1, all the rest would be moot. http://gadgetophilia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/the-first-camera.jpg
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


The wood box, or the guy with the 70-200?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 13, 2010)

MrLogic said:


> OF ALL TIME. As Kanye would say.
> 
> 50 Greatest Cameras of All Time



In the words of Charles Barkley:

"Turrible"


----------



## Dao (Aug 13, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting read, however, with out this as #1, since it was #1, all the rest would be moot. http://gadgetophilia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/the-first-camera.jpg
> ...


It's the camera which took that photograph.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 13, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting read, however, with out this as #1, since it was #1, all the rest would be moot. http://gadgetophilia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/the-first-camera.jpg
> ...










  You funny guy!!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2010)

What? No LEICAFLEX SL-2---the greatest 35mm film SLR ever,eve,ever,ever,ever,ever,ever made? The one that used those awesome,awesome,awesome,awesome,awesome, fantastic,fantastic Leica lenses????
Oh, wait...they made about 2,000 of those things....and 40 are still in use....oh,nevermind...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2010)

What? No LEICAFLEX SL-2---the greatest 35mm film SLR ever,ever,ever,ever,ever,ever,ever made? The one that used those awesome,awesome,awesome,awesome,awesome, fantastic,fantastic Leica lenses (some of which were made by Minolta!)????

Oh, wait...they made about 2,000 of those things....and 40 are still in use....oh,nevermind.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 14, 2010)

Derrel said:


> What? No LEICAFLEX SL-2---the greatest 35mm film SLR ever,eve,ever,ever,ever,ever,ever made? The one that used those awesome,awesome,awesome,awesome,awesome, fantastic,fantastic Leica lenses????
> Oh, wait...they made about 2,000 of those things....and 40 are still in use....oh,nevermind...





Derrel said:


> What? No LEICAFLEX SL-2---the greatest 35mm film SLR ever,ever,ever,ever,ever,ever,ever made? The one that used those awesome,awesome,awesome,awesome,awesome, fantastic,fantastic Leica lenses (some of which were made by Minolta!)????
> 
> Oh, wait...they made about 2,000 of those things....and 40 are still in use....oh,nevermind.




Darell, Me thinks that you doth repeat yourself.:mrgreen:












Darell, Me thinks that you doth repeat yourself.:lmao:









Whoa..................like Deja Vu dude.   Is it like Ground Hog Day or something???


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 14, 2010)

Nikon d3s (s!!!) at number 2 over the blad. were they drunk by the time they got to the top 10 ?


----------



## Early (Aug 14, 2010)

Leica M3
Leicaflex
Nikon FE 2
Maxxum 9000
Minolta SRT 102
Minolta XD 11
Mamiya TLR


----------



## table1349 (Aug 14, 2010)

JamesMason said:


> Nikon d3s (s!!!) at number 2 over the blad. were they drunk by the time they got to the top 10 ?



Obviously you don't watch the Military Channel over there in England.  If you did you would know that they probably ranked these cameras like they rank weapons on the Military Channel's Top 10 weapons shows.  Stuff such as.

Fear factor
Armament
Number produced
Length of service
Speed 
Altitude 

etc....etc....etc.... Then they average the score for a ranking.  My guess is the d3s has a greater fear factor and higher number produced over the hassy thus the higher ranking. :mrgreen:


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 18, 2010)

Horrible, Horrible list.

It seems that they included nearly the entire line of modern nikon dslr's to please their sponsors. 

Also where is this camera? as it dominated the professional scene for nearly 40 years!


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 18, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> JamesMason said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon d3s (s!!!) at number 2 over the blad. were they drunk by the time they got to the top 10 ?
> ...



The only thing that is fearsome about the d3s is the price and the fact that nikon destroyed the best digital slr they ever made


----------



## table1349 (Aug 18, 2010)

JamesMason said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > JamesMason said:
> ...



You're not getting an argument out of me on that one. :mrgreen:


----------



## j-dogg (Aug 18, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> No Nikkormat? No Canon AE-1?
> 
> Hilarious list....



+1 on both, I absolutely love my Nikkormat FTN, so much I just loaded it today with another roll of FujiColor Pro 160 and popped off 10 frames. I'm still on the hunt for a 105 2.5 <3 I have shot a lot of SLR's and DSLR's but few compare to my Nikkormat, I would take it over a D90 or even dare I say it a Canon 50D. It's just absolutely a blast to shoot and anyone who knows a 1/50th of Nikon's history in cameras instantly recognizes it. I've had it out on the town at night with a tripod and it never fails to attract a Nikon fanatic when I shoot it.

The Nikkormat brought the Bayonet mount to the masses, the F was a nice rig but come on. And I can't believe none of the F cameras afterward made the list. F6? F3HP? F100? come on. list is useless. GTFO.

What about the Minolta Maxxum 9? Or any of the Maxxums, they were way ahead of their time and were the first auto-focus cameras and the Pentax mentioned was an epic fail. Or the Canon Digital Rebel? What about the Nikonos V? Minolta XD11 with the Leica-based body?

My Dad had an AE-1 I still have the original box here.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2010)

No,seriously...they skipped a few OBVIOUS choices as "Greatest" cameras of all time. No Leica M3??? What? A major,major blunder there,leaving that camera off the list. The M4a--like anybody cared!! And no Speed or Crown Graphic??? C'mon...the Graphic was a huge factor in the 30's,40's,and 50's!!!  Also, a glaring omission is the Linhof Technika...a technical camera of indisputable longevity and superb build...major blunder forgetting the Technika line, which if I am not mistaken,might be the current longest-running line of cameras in the world...

The Hasselblad EL??? What a joke! And the 500CW?? Why include it at #42, when the 500C and 500 CM were much more common,for longer, and the 500CM represents for Hassy at #3???.

And the # 1 Kodak Brownie...hmmm...my mom had a Brownie StarFlash when I was little...a lot of the photos of my childhood were shot with one of those things.

The list is interesting, but I think there are some major omissions....the Leica III series...okay I can see including it....but the Leica M4A over the Leica M3?? As Charles Barkley says, "Turrible!" And the Bronica EC-TLII over the vastly better, longer-lived, more popular and better-engineered Bronica SQ and SQ-A and SQ-Ai series??? Another totally ridiculous choice, as stupid as the Hasselblad EL inclusion.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 19, 2010)

No Nikon FE..., instead the FM2

Yeah sorry but **** list.


----------



## newimage (Aug 26, 2010)

that lists sucks .. there's no Nikon F4 on it .. I remember pulling that baby out of the box .. it was like being yanked out of the stone age and thrown into some futuristic sci-fi movie.


----------



## bushpig (Sep 1, 2010)

djacobox372 said:


> Horrible, Horrible list.
> 
> It seems that they included nearly the entire line of modern nikon dslr's to please their sponsors.
> 
> Also where is this camera? as it dominated the professional scene for nearly 40 years!


Agreed. I can't believe that the Speed Graphic didn't make it. The whole list is crap and Weegee is rolling over in his grave.

Also, I'm sad that no Konica cameras made the list. I'm not surprised, just a little sad...


----------

